# Stewart Lee - Much A-Stew About Nothing



## Onket (Jan 15, 2014)

Just bought a ticket to go and see this next week. Anyone been yet? Going?

Also, two U75 posters are quoted here- http://www.stewartlee.co.uk/online_critiques.php Mildly amusing.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 15, 2014)

Brilliant 

Anyway, yes me and quimcunx went before Christmas and it was excellent.  Very very funny indeed.  I know neonwilderness has tickets but not sure if he's been yet.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 15, 2014)

i went in december. 
he threw threw a man out for heckling.


----------



## Onket (Jan 15, 2014)

joustmaster said:


> i went in december.
> he threw threw a man out for heckling.


I was just reading a Chip Barm thread about heckling he'd witnessed at a Stewart Lee gig, actually.


----------



## joustmaster (Jan 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> I was just reading a Chip Barm thread about heckling he'd witnessed at a Stewart Lee gig, actually.


the heckler wasn't a clever heckler. more like a pissed simpleton who had gone to the wrong gig.
Lee actually gave up on the bit he was doing. 

Which is fair enough, i guess. If your joke is a long and slow building bit about a sensitive subject, its pretty hard to stop it and deal with a heckler trying to make a knob joke.

good gig though. better than the last one, i think.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 15, 2014)

colacubes said:


> Brilliant
> 
> Anyway, yes me and quimcunx went before Christmas and it was excellent.  Very very funny indeed.  I know neonwilderness has tickets but not sure if he's been yet.


I'm going next weekend (26th), looking forward to it


----------



## Looby (Jan 15, 2014)

We went in October (I think), it was fucking ace. We saw him in Southampton and he was reliably rude about the city. Well worth it.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 15, 2014)

Dawg!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 15, 2014)

Saw it a few weeks back and it was great.

I've been to see him for the last few years and didn't get on with "Carpet Remnant World" last year so well. This was a return to form for me.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 15, 2014)

I wasn't mad for CRW when I watched it recently, Should've sorted tickets this time but probably too late. The heckling gig did put me off a bit.

Just noticed Sadowitz has a decent tour sorted too, Onket  A lot of magic from what I've read which is no bad thing.

http://www.ents24.com/uk/tour-dates/jerry-sadowitz


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 15, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> The heckling gig did put me off a bit.


His more recent stuff isn't really stand up as such, it's not really the sort of think you'd heckle.  I saw an interview with him a while back where he said since his recent TV show he gets more people coming to gigs who don't 'get' him.  I suppose that might explain it.

https://www.cloudy.ec/v/a616c03c59e1e


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 15, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> His more recent stuff isn't really stand up as such, it's not really the sort of think you'd heckle.



That's what he tried to explain to the fella who was doing it. It completely threw him that anyone would even be bothering to try.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah saw the show late last year in Cardiff. It was top notch and there were no hecklers


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 15, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> That's what he tried to explain to the fella who was doing it. It completely threw him that anyone would even be bothering to try.


Well he does say that he doesn't like new people coming to his shows


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 15, 2014)

Onket said:


> Just bought a ticket to go and see this next week. Anyone been yet? Going?
> 
> Also, two U75 posters are quoted here- http://www.stewartlee.co.uk/online_critiques.php Mildly amusing.



I don't think I've ever seen a piece of stand up that I've laughed at harder than this. I was in pain after seeing it:


----------



## xenon (Jan 15, 2014)

Good reminder. Missed it last year, just seen there's an extra date, if not sold out I'm going.


----------



## Eggby (Jan 16, 2014)

Have seen him twice in recent weeks (once by accident) and he was really funny on both occasions, the second time even better as he took a long diversion to talk about a kind of 'anti-heckler' in the audience and that all became very entertaining.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2014)

I can report back now. Very good stuff,  enjoyed the show and looking forward to him being on TV again soon. 

I think it's less than a month.  Will try & check.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> I can report back now. Very good stuff,  enjoyed the show and looking forward to him being on TV again soon.


I'm going on Sunday evening.  I was wondering if it was too close to the TV broadcast so the show might be a bit different, but hopefully it should still be good.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 23, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I'm going on Sunday evening.  I was wondering if it was too close to the TV broadcast so the show might be a bit different, but hopefully it should still be good.


 
He chooses 3 half hour slots out of 6, so you'll only see material from half the TV series.

When I went he mentioned that he was annoyed that he had recorded the series in December but had now added a bunch of new bits...

So you'll be OK I think.


----------



## xenon (Jan 23, 2014)

Got tickets, woo. Going next Thursday.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2014)

Have tried to google but can't find details of when the series is being broadcast.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> Have tried to google but can't find details of when the series is being broadcast.


I had a look too and could only find this which mentions two series in 2014/45
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/comedy/2012/03/stewart-lees-comedy-vehicle-wi.shtml


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2014)

He did 'a political joke' last night and then went on to explain that the TV company had said that it has to be broadcast by mid-Feb because of the elections.

So the series could actualy be starting very soon.


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Jan 23, 2014)

Saw it last week with my brother, fucking brilliant. Can't wait to see the new series.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> He did 'a political joke' last night and then went on to explain that the TV company had said that it has to be broadcast by mid-Feb because of the elections.
> 
> So the series could actualy be starting very soon.



It'll probably be mid Feb to start the series if it's 6 weeks.  If there's anything political it needs to be off the telly about a month before the election so, that would be early April for end of series.


----------



## Onket (Jan 23, 2014)

My first ever spoiler-



Spoiler



The joke was about the UKIPs.

And it was very funny.


----------



## la ressistance (Jan 24, 2014)

spartacus mills said:


> Yeah saw the show late last year in Cardiff. It was top notch and there were no hecklers


Same here. Excellent show. Loved it.


----------



## fogbat (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been bought a ticket for this as a Christmas present. Can't wait!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 25, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Saw it a few weeks back and it was great.
> 
> I've been to see him for the last few years and didn't get on with "Carpet Remnant World" last year so well. This was a return to form for me.



I didn't get CRW, initially. It feels very different from his normal 'Stewart Lee' act. 

I read his book, How I Escaped My Certain Fate, sometime after. In it he explains how he writes his shows, and breaks down the act itself. It doesn't deal with CRW but it made me understand the act more. The 'Stewart Lee' of CRW is (imo) another attempt to alienate his audience, one that has worked quite effectively, I think.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 25, 2014)

Here's a clip of him discussing CRW


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2014)

Onket said:


> So the series could actualy be starting very soon.


He said it'll be on in Feb/March. It's the interval now so thought I'd post that before I forgot. 

Excellent so far 

He did quite a long bit about somewhere local, but I guess he does that everywhere?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 26, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> He said it'll be on in Feb/March. It's the interval now so thought I'd post that before I forgot.
> 
> Excellent so far
> 
> He did quite a long bit about somewhere local, but I guess he does that everywhere?



Dalston?


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Dalston?


Shilbottle, he was up north tonight


----------



## Onket (Jan 26, 2014)

He did the Shilbottle bit when I saw him in Winchester.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 26, 2014)

Onket said:


> He did the Shilbottle bit when I saw him in Winchester.


Ah, I wasn't sure if he did the same bit each time or if he varied it depending on where he was performing


----------



## xenon (Feb 8, 2014)

Saw this on Thursday. Excelent. He did the Shitbottle thing here too. And took the piss out of the Bristol Crocodile.

Had one heckle. Not a malicious thing, just someone probably a bit pissed jumping in in a lengthy pause he was embarking on, regarding favourite chese. Course in the way that he does, he then teadiously dissected why the joke couldn't work now. Which was probably funnier...

Anyone know what the tune was played on the way out? I presume it's the same? Lirics about I can't go out, someone might steal my bag. My bag's shit anyway.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 8, 2014)

xenon said:


> Had one heckle. Not a malicious thing, just someone probably a bit pissed jumping in in a lengthy pause he was embarking on, regarding favourite chese. Course in the way that he does, he then teadiously dissected why the joke couldn't work now. Which was probably funnier...


He did a similar sort of thing during the warm up bit when I saw him when some guy laughed really loudly on his own at a bit that wasn't a joke 

Plus the usual stuff about some people not getting it and having to up their game


----------



## xenon (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, his first show in Nov sold out. So he went on about how this time the the audience was made up of people who weren't arsed enough to get tickets for the first one or probably didn't really know who he was... The show won't be as good as Nov... That joke got a bigger laugh last time... etc.


----------



## Onket (Feb 9, 2014)

xenon said:


> Anyone know what the tune was played on the way out? I presume it's the same? Lirics about I can't go out, someone might steal my bag. My bag's shit anyway.





> Thanks for everyone who has been to the MUCH A-STEW tour.
> The interval/pre-show music was Hooker and Heat, and the outro was Gary Le Strangeâ€™s All I Ever Do (Is Sit In My Room) since you asked, which many of you did.



From the latest email sent out to his email list.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> > The interval/pre-show music was Hooker and Heat, and the outro was Gary Le Strangeâ€™s All I Ever Do (Is Sit In My Room) since you asked, which many of you did.
> 
> 
> From the latest email sent out to his email list.



Of possible interest, from 2004:



> New Romantic musician, artist and visionary Gary Le Strange – aka comedian Waen Shepherd – is a cryogenically-preserved relic of the early 80s, complete with badly-applied make-up, robot obsession and an über-suburban worldview.
> 
> *How did you get started in the music business?*
> I’ve done it since I was at art college. Instead of doing proper art, I just got people in a room and threw guitars at them. Cost a lot of money actually, but I liked the sound it made. Didn’t like the punches I got off the audience, though. Obviously.
> ...


----------



## Onket (Feb 10, 2014)

Here's the link from his email-

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/glamoronica-ep/id672674660

Interestingly enough, there's a comment on there from Chip Barm! Always knew he had his finger on the pulse.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh ha ha!


----------



## Onket (Feb 10, 2014)

Is that you, then?


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 10, 2014)

No it's fucking not. I thought it must be you.


----------



## jcsd (Feb 10, 2014)

If you listed my favourite comedy series on radio or TV everything that Lee and Herring did together would probably come out top. However I didn't get on with the first series of Comedy Vehicle at all. It just wasn't that funny for me.

That said his stuff seems to be getting better and better since and he's slowly growing on my like some sort of very smug cancer.


----------



## Onket (Feb 10, 2014)

Chip Barm said:


> No it's fucking not. I thought it must be you.


Not guilty.

You mean there are two people called 'chip barm' on the Internet?!!


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 10, 2014)

An imposter!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 11, 2014)

Onket said:


> Not guilty.
> 
> You mean there are two people called 'chip barm' on the Internet?!!


 
It's quite a common surname around Lancashire.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2014)

From his Facebook Page:


> STOP PRESS: STEWART LEE'S COMEDY VEHICLE - Series Three .... the first of six episodes will be broadcast on Saturday 1 March at 10.15pm on BBC2.


----------



## Onket (Feb 18, 2014)

Excellent.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 18, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> From his Facebook Page:


Pretty sure it's not _his_ Facebook page 

Good news though


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 18, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Pretty sure it's not _his_ Facebook page


Well yeah, he's more of a My Space person isn't he?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 19, 2014)

http://www.chortle.co.uk/features/2014/02/19/19633/the_material_is_cooking_with_gas



> I just found out that transmission of the 3rd series of the Bafta, multiple British Comedy Award and Chortle award winningStewart Lee’s Comedy Vehicle has been scheduled to begin a week on Saturday, March 1, 2014 at 10.15 pm, though the exact broadcast time is liable to alter over the series, while probably remaining on Saturday nights.
> 
> It’s almost too late do any press, promotion on publicity for the series now, and many of the newspaper supplements that might have been expected to give favoyrable plugs to next week’s first episode in their listing sections this weekend will have been put to bed now, but perhaps this piece will go viral on your Twitter.
> 
> ...


----------



## prunus (Feb 19, 2014)

DaveCinzano said:


> Of possible interest, from 2004:





> New Romantic musician, artist and visionary Gary Le Strange – aka comedian Waen Shepherd – is a cryogenically-preserved relic of the early 80s, complete with badly-applied make-up, robot obsession and an über-suburban worldview.
> 
> *How did you get started in the music business?*
> I’ve done it since I was at art college. Instead of doing proper art, I just got people in a room and threw guitars at them. Cost a lot of money actually, but I liked the sound it made. Didn’t like the punches I got off the audience, though. Obviously.
> ...



I know him.  He's a cunt.  If you see him, kick him in the bollocks from me, as hard as you can.  Thanks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 19, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> http://www.chortle.co.uk/features/2014/02/19/19633/the_material_is_cooking_with_gas


Just got this via his mailing list. Looking forward to Chris Morris doing the interrogation interview 

Also good to hear a 4th series has already been comissioned!


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2014)

Just seen a clip of Stewart Lee, he was looking fat and depressed


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 1, 2014)

Bump. On tonight. Unless you're in wales where they're showing snooker or some st David's day piece of shit. Fucking bbc wales.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 1, 2014)

terry christian looks fat and depressed


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 1, 2014)

my brother looks and sounds just like terry christian. he is just depressed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2014)

> ...that's the sound of the middle-class applauding their own guilt


----------



## Onket (Mar 1, 2014)

No spoilers please!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 1, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


>


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry


----------



## Dr Alimantado (Mar 1, 2014)

I want to run Stewart Lee over in his own comedy vehicle.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 1, 2014)

Spoiler



Tempted to go to Shilbottle with a marker pen tomorrow


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 1, 2014)

Spoiler



[Daily Mail]"Mr. Lee may find this sort of childish prank amusing, but what will hard-working British families think of their taxes being used to deface public property in a crude act of vandalism? And of course to add injury to insult they will have to fork out yet further hard-earned pounds to have these signs cleaned or, more likely, destroyed and then replaced by new signs, no doubt erected by illegal immigrants on benefits using metal that will almost certainly cause cancer"[/Daily Mail]


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 2, 2014)

On Bill Hicks in the Observer.



> But it's easy to be a dead comedian, beatified for three hours of material. By twats and ghouls. The hard thing is to stay alive. And keep knocking out a new three hours every year. Gradually degrading the quality of your own obituary.


----------



## rover07 (Mar 2, 2014)

Watched his new series last night. Very funny


----------



## alpha slappa (Mar 2, 2014)

Why does he remind of David Brent?


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 2, 2014)

Spoiler



AdBlock, Stew.


----------



## Onket (Mar 2, 2014)

rover07 said:


> Watched his new series last night. Very funny


Caught up on Iplayer tonight. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Santino (Mar 2, 2014)

I shed tears laughing at it.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 2, 2014)

Shilbottle.


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Caught up on Iplayer tonight. Excellent stuff.



Great to see Chris Morris back on our screens too.


----------



## youngian (Mar 3, 2014)

Placing it in the traditional shitpit of scheduling that is saturday night is most welcome.


----------



## xenon (Mar 3, 2014)

spartacus mills said:


> Great to see Chris Morris back on our screens too.



If radio's your thing too, they're repeating Blue Jam on Radio 4 Extra.

Anyway, yeah watched this on Iplayer yesterday. I'd forgotten how long the Crapstone, / Shitterton phone conversation went on. Still, brilliant timing. The pauses and second guessing the audience.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2014)

spartacus mills said:


> Great to see Chris Morris back on our screens too.



I was actually laughing out loud for the first five minutes or so. I hardly ever do that. 
Kind of tailed off a bit though. 
Sadly the bit's discussing the show with the 'commissioner' this series felt more like they were there as a 'style' element, rather than adding to the comedy deconstruction. I was also disappointed with the end. It should have shown slow mo misty dreams of kids changing the sign and then cut to the kid on the computer crudely photoshopping a dash across the L on a website.


----------



## Onket (Mar 3, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I was actually laughing out loud for the first five minutes or so. I hardly ever do that.
> Kind of tailed off a bit though.


Got to agree with this. It started superbly and tailed off a bit.

Also, his impression of Lee Mack was much better/fuller on stage, rather than on telly. Much more pacing about and looking to the side, almost over his shoulder. I was pissing myself at that when I saw him on tour, but not on telly.

Still great, though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 3, 2014)

Onket said:


> Got to agree with this. It started superbly and tailed off a bit.
> 
> Also, his impression of Lee Mack was much better/fuller on stage, rather than on telly. Much more pacing about and looking to the side, almost over his shoulder. I was pissing myself at that when I saw him on tour, but not on telly.
> 
> Still great, though.



Yes. The Lee Mack intro was excellent, and the way he led into Lees quote was expertly done. This was one bit that really made me laugh, maybe because you had already seen it it took the edge off on the telly. 
Things always seem a lot more funny live. I used to got to that comedy night in Balham, and even though the comics could be really ropy, I really enjoyed myself and had more laugh out loud moments than at home on the sofa with top comedians.


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 3, 2014)

"I hate twitter it's like a staff surveillance agency staffed by volunteers"


----------



## fredfelt (Mar 3, 2014)

"It's like a stazi for the angry birds generation"


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2014)

Saw the introduction with the quote from Lee Mack and turned off.  If I want to be bored by a whiny, self-obsessed middle class prick I'll read the Guardian.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 3, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> If I want to be bored by a whiny, self-obsessed middle class prick I'll read the Guardian.


Here you go - http://www.theguardian.com/profile/stewart-lee


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 3, 2014)

I may have left room for ambiguity. To clarify: I don't want to be bored by a whiny etc.


----------



## Elvis Parsley (Mar 3, 2014)

spartacus mills said:


> Great to see Chris Morris back on our screens too.


I thought it was Geoffrey Rush at first


----------



## 8ball (Mar 3, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> Saw the introduction with the quote from Lee Mack and turned off.  If I want to be bored by a whiny, self-obsessed middle class prick I'll read the Guardian.


 
I was very entertained by the whiny, self-obsessed middle class prick.  Shilbottle - lol.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 4, 2014)

I would be quoting one of my favourite lines right now, but I don't want to sound like the rest of you self-obsessed pricks applauding your own smugness.

Plus, I live in striking distance of Shilbottle so....you know, things to do.....


----------



## prunus (Mar 6, 2014)

Just watched this. He's a comedy genius.  People who think otherwise are entitled to their opinion of course. Wrong, but entitled.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 7, 2014)

Tailed off? The one-sided phonecall was fucking genius! I was in stitches throughout and it just kept getting more ridiculous and funnier, it was played absolutely brilliantly.


----------



## Onket (Mar 7, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> Tailed off? The one-sided phonecall was fucking genius! I was in stitches throughout and it just kept getting more ridiculous and funnier, it was played absolutely brilliantly.


The impact of the 'interview' segments, I meant.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 7, 2014)

Onket said:


> The impact of the 'interview' segments, I meant.


I thought it was a bit weird how the phone call didn't really end, they just cut to the interview.  It worked better in the live show I think.

Still good though


----------



## veracity (Mar 8, 2014)

Watched the first one last night, haven't laughed so much for ages! Top notch.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 8, 2014)

Brilliant 



Spoiler



Get back in the sea you finned cunt!


----------



## Supine (Mar 8, 2014)

danny la rouge said:


> I may have left room for ambiguity. To clarify: I don't want to be bored by a whiny etc.



Your loss  

I loved the ukip / history bit tonight


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's the link:  http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03xhjxh/Stewart_Lees_Comedy_Vehicle_Series_3_Shilbottle/

Sitting down with a beer now


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 8, 2014)

Saving episode 2 for tomorrow's teatime spliff


----------



## Gingerman (Mar 9, 2014)

Supine said:


> Your loss
> 
> I loved the ukip / history bit tonight


Me too


----------



## Looby (Mar 9, 2014)

This was the show we saw live. He spent a lot more time going through history. The taxi driver.  
He's fucking great.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 9, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> This was the show we saw live. He spent a lot more time going through history. The taxi driver.
> He's fucking great.


A couple of friends were there too. They drunkenly told me the UKIPs bit  He did it a lot better than they did.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 9, 2014)

About halfway through it, I was hoping he'd interrupt the "arrested and thrown in jail" repetition with something like "...it was around this point I started to think I might be able to use this conversation in one of my routines".

I'm not sure if he did that when I saw it live and I've half-remembered it, or if I've now spent so much time watching Stewart Lee that I don't need Stewart Lee to actually do a Stewart Lee Joke any more: I can just identify a point in the routine where one might occur, imagine for myself what it might be, and laugh in what I judge to be appropriate proportion to it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> I'm not sure if he did that when I saw it live and I've half-remembered it, or if I've now spent so much time watching Stewart Lee that I don't need Stewart Lee to actually do a Stewart Lee Joke any more: I can just identify a point in the routine where one might occur, imagine for myself what it might be, and laugh in what I judge to be appropriate proportion to it.


I think in the past he's said that ideally he'd just come on stage and list some topics then the audience could make up their own jokes in his style


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 9, 2014)

Well, yes.  In yet another example of the kind of self-congratulatory-loop approach to comedy beloved of Stewart Lee and his fans, my post is funny if you're aware of that, and annoying if you're not.


----------



## Onket (Mar 9, 2014)

Onket said:


> My first ever spoiler-
> 
> 
> 
> ...





neonwilderness said:


> Brilliant
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's going to have to work hard to beat this episode!


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 9, 2014)

first was much better imo


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## billy_bob (Mar 15, 2014)

First five minutes of this one was easily the best of this series so far.



Spoiler



'Was it funny?'
'No, but I agreed the fuck out of it.'
'Like watching a monkey throwing its own excrement at a foghorn'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 15, 2014)

I actually just spat out my tea, and it wasn't even one of the funnier bits


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2014)

Hilarious


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 15, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> Hilarious


I'm actually crying with laughter. I'm a fucking caricature of a comedy audience


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 15, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm actually crying with laughter. I'm a fucking caricature of a comedy audience



No, me too. I've seen it live almost word for word but it's still giving me stomach cramps.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 15, 2014)

Spoiler



An Anusol smeared mongoose


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 15, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> No, me too. I've seen it live almost word for word but it's still giving me stomach cramps.





Spoiler



An _actual _man


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 15, 2014)

Spoiler



The actual Boris Johnson is more ridiculous than a gerbil that looks like Boris Johnson



I think I'm going straight on iplayer to watch that again.  How sad is that?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 15, 2014)

Is it on iplayer already?


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 15, 2014)

Badgers said:


> Is it on iplayer already?



No.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 15, 2014)

In which case it's very sad. Sorry


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 15, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> In which case it's very sad. Sorry



I'm going Parks and Recreation instead. It's not filling the same gap.


----------



## Looby (Mar 15, 2014)

Cracking show tonight. 
I loved the Paxman bit.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 15, 2014)

It's up on iplayer now folks


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 15, 2014)

My cultural references are woefully out of date - who's he alluding to with the 'combs his hair with a spoon'/'one of the kindest people I've ever met'/'should have his own Channel 4 comedy drama series' thing?


----------



## Looby (Mar 15, 2014)

Possibly Derek, the Gervais thing.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 15, 2014)

Right - of course.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2014)

billy_bob said:


> No, me too. I've seen it live almost word for word but it's still giving me stomach cramps.



Me, too. I'm actually glad of the bits with Chris Morris. Gives me a break from laughing so hard. The two times I've seen him live I was actually relieved when the show was over as I was in danger of laughing my guts out.


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2014)

I very much liked the "28 years old he is" line, harking back to TMWRNJ (or was it FoF?).


----------



## Balbi (Mar 16, 2014)

stavros said:


> I very much liked the "28 years old he is" line, harking back to TMWRNJ (or was it FoF?).



TMWRNJ. And then I got off the bus...ahhhhhhh.


----------



## stavros (Mar 16, 2014)

Balbi said:


> TMWRNJ. And then I got off the bus...ahhhhhhh.



Making references to wanking on a Sunday morning; it doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## captainmission (Mar 16, 2014)

my favourite bit is how he manages to stretch two jokes in to half an hours material


----------



## Balbi (Mar 16, 2014)

stavros said:


> Making references to wanking on a Sunday morning; it doesn't get much better than that.



I was, what I now view as, a ridiculously young age when I watched TMWRNJ. It warped me 

its also all on youtube


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2014)

Balbi said:


> its also all on youtube




I think we should all take a moment to consider the lily.


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 17, 2014)

stavros said:


> I think we should all take a moment to consider the lily.


ahhh


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 17, 2014)

Can I tempt you with some cress?


----------



## stavros (Mar 19, 2014)

"Look at his little face; it's almost as if he understands."


----------



## Knotted (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm fairly neutral on Stewart Lee. I like his perversity (I like the _idea_ that he is doing something uncomfortable but I don't find it that way - actually quite smug and comfortable despite the perversity). I find him sort of fascinating to watch but I watch with a stoney face. This week's one was really quite good, though. I actually chortled at some points. I can see what he's doing there.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 22, 2014)

Spoiler



If you shout tits at a shrub in a cellar, is that wrong?


----------



## Knotted (Mar 23, 2014)

You _can_ get context free languages.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 23, 2014)

Mildly chagrined to see them cut down what looked like a perfectly healthy tree at the end. I'm sure it was due to be felled anyway, or something...


----------



## Supine (Mar 23, 2014)

D'wards said:


> Mildly chagrined to see them cut down what looked like a perfectly healthy tree at the end. I'm sure it was due to be felled anyway, or something...



I thought that whole scene was a waste of space. 

How long is his show live? It's kind of hypnotic watching him but too short. I have a DVD of his kicking around somewhere, I should check it out.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 23, 2014)

Supine said:


> How long is his show live? It's kind of hypnotic watching him but too short. I have a DVD of his kicking around somewhere, I should check it out.


When he did this show live he did three of the routines and an extra bit at the start, so it was just under two hours when I saw it. 

I like this series, but I reckon he works better doing longer sets.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> You _can_ get context free languages.


You can't use a word without context.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

But is meaning always dependent on context? There is no formal reason why it should be.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, it is. How could you have meaning with no context at all?

Any communication depends on, at the very least, a shared context of understanding. For a start, both parties need to understand that words can have meaning at all, and that by using words one person intends for the other person to grasp a meaning.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

I think you are taking the word "context" out of context there.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

You're wrong to do so.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> But is meaning always dependent on context? There is no formal reason why it should be.


 
Even a single word yelled out is context-specific.  Yelling 'fire' in the street may be frowned upon or commendable given the situation, but yelling 'fire' when stood in front of a firing squad is very different in terms of both meaning and immediate consequence.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

8ball said:


> Even a single word yelled out is context-specific.  Yelling 'fire' in the street may be frowned upon or commendable given the situation, but yelling 'fire' when stood in front of a firing squad is very different in terms of both meaning and immediate consequence.


 
That is indeed an example of context-sensitive semantics. Proper nouns are generally not context sensitve, though. They refer to specific things.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 24, 2014)

The stuff about the Vortex in Stoke Newington being turned into a Nandos was right up my street.

This column from the Guardian is also literally up my street, because I too lived on Tollington Park in the 1990s

The maggots that changed my life (and the future of the Tory party)
As a young comedian, I used to be at a loose end in the early hours. Then I encountered the most unusual contraption…


----------



## 8ball (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> That is indeed an example of context-sensitive semantics. Proper nouns are generally not context sensitve, though. They refer to specific things.


 
You mean as in exclaiming "Jesus!" during sex as opposed to exclaiming "Jesus!" when seeing a truck barreling towards you on the wrong side of the road?


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

I did say generally. Generally proper nouns don't have double uses as exclamations.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> That is indeed an example of context-sensitive semantics. Proper nouns are generally not context sensitve, though. They refer to specific things.


Get a load of Saul Kripke over here.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

I think Stewart Lee should have at least name dropped Saul Kripke or at least mentioned Chompsky normal form. The best bit of the show the other night was name dropping Albert Ayler. I perked up at that bit.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 24, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The stuff about the Vortex in Stoke Newington being turned into a Nandos was right up my street.


 
I saw Stewart Lee eating in Nando's one night. He looked fat and depressed.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> Proper nouns are generally not context sensitve, though. They refer to specific things.


More properly: In most contexts proper nouns refer to specific things.

It's the context that allows a noun to refer to what it does, not the absence of any context. In the absence of any context nouns refer to nothing at all.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 24, 2014)

Santino said:


> More properly: In most contexts proper nouns refer to specific things.
> 
> It's the context that allows a noun to refer to what it does, not the absence of any context. In the absence of any context nouns refer to nothing at all.


 
Oklahoma!!


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Kiteo, his eyes closed.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 24, 2014)

Santino said:


> Kiteo, his eyes closed.


I knew straight away where that was from. Sad.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

CNT36 said:


> I knew straight away where that was from. Sad.


Darmok on the ocean.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Santino said:


> More properly: In most contexts proper nouns refer to specific things.
> 
> It's the context that allows a noun to refer to what it does, not the absence of any context. In the absence of any context nouns refer to nothing at all.


 
If it were context that allowed a noun to refer to what it does, then one could substitute one cabbage for another and allow the context to sort out the Alpha Centauri.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> If it were context that allowed a noun to refer to what it does, then one could substitute one word for another and allow the context to sort out the meaning.


I agree.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

It isn't the context that allows a noun to refer to what it does, it is the context that perhaps allows one to tell what a noun refers to. There can always be misunderstandings and context is one way to avoid misunderstandings, but also knowing what words refer to helps avoid misunderstandings. Within a language it is perfectly possible for meanings of words to be free from their context - this is a straightforward informatic point. You don't need context sensitivity in order to transmit a code.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> knowing what words refer to helps avoid misunderstandings. Within a language it is perfectly possible for meanings of words to be free from their context


The language is part of the context - i.e. everyone has agreed what a particular noise (in your case, a noun) refers to.

Otherwise we're just bleeting nonsense at each other.

Wait...


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

That's social context not linguistic context.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2014)

How can you have a word separate from the language it is a part of?  As soon as you agree on a word's meaning, you've put it in context, surely?


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted, please give an example or two of context-free meaning taking place.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Well you don't. I just think you are using context in a different sense (ie. broad social context) to the one I'm using (ie. linguistic (or semantic) context). Obviously all meaning has to be situated in some broader semantic agreement, but I would submit that language itself allows some semantic autonomy from immediate context. (And in our context we _are_ talking about immediate context if we go by Stewart Lee's discussion and examples).


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Santino said:


> Knotted, please give an example or two of context-free meaning taking place.


 
What do you think of Machu Picchu?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> language itself allows some semantic autonomy from immediate context.


Do what now?


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> What do you think of Machu Picchu?


I've never been.

Now, how about those examples?


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

That was an example. Theoretically Machu Picchu could refer to anything, and my context gave no clue about it except that it was something you could form an opinion about. Yet you understood the meaning of the question.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> That was an example. Theoretically Machu Picchu could refer to anything, and my context gave no clue about it except that it was something you could form an opinion about. Yet you understood the meaning of the question.


And yet there was a context, you admit it yourself. I'm waiting for an example of context-free meaning.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Do what now?


 
Put it another way words get used again and again in different contexts and yet retain the same meaning.

The cat sat on the mat.
The cat ate the fish.

We understand what "the cat" means in these two different contexts.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Santino said:


> And yet there was a context, you admit it yourself. I'm waiting for an example of context-free meaning.


 
You misunderstand what "free" means in this context. It doesn't mean "lacking", it means "independent".


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Right, so give me an example of some meaning taking place independent of any context.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> We understand what "the cat" means in these two different contexts.





Knotted said:


> You misunderstand what "free" means in this context. It doesn't mean "lacking", it means "independent".


But the word "cat" is still not independent of the wider context of language.

There can be more than one context going on at any one time


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Why did this urk me a little? It is a Stewart Lee thing. It's fashionable liberal to talk about the importance of context, and I have no doubt that context is a very important thing in general. But in overstating his case, he's playing to a certain crowd. The whole thing is just a little too smug for me. I keep wishing he would say something a little challenging, or something that made me think a little. The context thing was the final straw for me.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Zinda, his face black, his eyes red.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Santino said:


> Right, so give me an example of some meaning taking place independent of any context.


 
Do you not like Machu Picchu?


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

You know the answer to that.


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Look - with help, you've managed to establish that proper nouns tend to refer to a specific thing in most contexts. (This being quite a big part of what it is to be a proper noun.) Quite how you get from there to the belief that words can have meaning independent of any context, I don't know.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Is it really just a matter of context about whether "nigger" is offensive? Is it not also about the evolution of the language itself and reapropriating words etc. Declaring things a matter of context is not helpful as it allows no clue as how to judge context. And the sneering at "footballers" from this all knowing context judging cleverness was pretty poor. (Although the gag about Ricky Gervais was cute.)

I do think we should go on and on about this. All day.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Santino said:


> Look - with help, you've managed to establish that proper nouns tend to refer to a specific thing in most contexts. (This being quite a big part of what it is to be a proper noun.) Quite how you get from there to the belief that words can have meaning independent of any context, I don't know.


 
How did you tell what Machu Picchu refered to from the context? What clues did the context give you?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2014)

This is! This is the same damned conversation/debate/circular row I was having with my brother on Facebook! 

(As red rose pointed out)


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

Well, Machu Picchu is a proper noun, so in context of a conversation where no other meaning had been suggested it seemed a fair conclusion to draw.

In another context I might have drawn another conclusion. In this context, because context there was, I didn't.

It's meaning was no more independent of context than a object in deep space is independent of gravity.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> How did you tell what Machu Picchu refered to from the context? What clues did the context give you?


Like, the context of historical precedent and established language?


----------



## 8ball (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> How did you tell what Machu Picchu refered to from the context? What clues did the context give you?


 
White middle-class people are always very anxious that they are adopting the correct attitude towards Machu Picchu.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Like, the context of historical precedent and established language?


 
Again you are taking the meaning of "context" out of context.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

8ball said:


> White middle-class people are always very anxious that they are adopting the correct attitude towards Machu Picchu.


 
Nice point, but that could apply to lots of things. There is nothing like the words "Machu Picchu" that allows us to know that we are talking about Machu Picchu.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> Again you are taking the meaning of "context" out of context.


Nope.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Santino said:


> Well, Machu Picchu is a proper noun, so in context of a conversation where no other meaning had been suggested it seemed a fair conclusion to draw.
> 
> In another context I might have drawn another conclusion. In this context, because context there was, I didn't.
> 
> It's meaning was no more independent of context than a object in deep space is independent of gravity.


 
It is independent of its context, not perhaps independent of the concept of context.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Nope.


 
In context we are talking about "context" as in immediate semantic context not as in languages themself have historical and social context (which obviously they do.)


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok, what exactly do you mean by "independent of its context"? Because by my reckoning for a word to be understood it must at least exist within the context of an agreed meaning. If there is no agreed meaning, a word cannot be understood.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> In context we are talking about "context" as in immediate semantic context not as in languages themself have historical and social context (which obviously they do.)


I'm not. You cannot separate a word from its wider context, otherwise, as discussed, it would have no meaning.

And again, a word can exist in more than one context at a time: its immediate context (the sentence it is being used in) and its wider social and historical context (how it is understood).


----------



## D'wards (Mar 24, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The maggots that changed my life (and the future of the Tory party)
> As a young comedian, I used to be at a loose end in the early hours. Then I encountered the most unusual contraption…


 
Pretty good article, oh, we shout, its all a huge metaphor


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm not. You cannot separate a word from its wider context, otherwise, as discussed, it would have no meaning.
> 
> And again, a word can exist in more than one context at a time: its immediate context (the sentence it is being used in) and its wider social and historical context (how it is understood).


 
Well, yes.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ok, what exactly do you mean by "independent of its context"? Because by my reckoning for a word to be understood it must at least exist within the context of an agreed meaning. If there is no agreed meaning, a word cannot be understood.


 
A word's context is what allows its meaning deviate from its agreed meaning. Like above when I substituted "cabbages" for "words" and "Alpha Centauri" for "meaning" and Santino still understood me perfectly. The point I was making is that there isn't always a fluidity of meaning depending on context and some words really are fixed by agreed references.


----------



## xenon (Mar 24, 2014)

S





Knotted said:


> Nice point, but that could apply to lots of things. There is nothing like the words "Machu Picchu" that allows us to know that we are talking about Machu Picchu.



And what of Paris?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 24, 2014)

Knotted said:


> A word's context is what allows its meaning deviate from its agreed meaning. Like above when I substituted "cabbages" for "words" and "Alpha Centauri" for "meaning" and Santino still understood me perfectly. The point I was making is that there isn't always a fluidity of meaning depending on context and some words really are fixed by agreed references.


Again, we're talking about two different types of context, both of which exist when you use a word. For example:





Knotted said:


> *Context 1: *A word's context is what allows its meaning deviate from its *Context 2: *agreed meaning.


The first context doesn't _remove_ a word from the second context (which, unfortunately due to this phrasing, is the original context).


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes I know. I'm just talking about the first type of context. And in context that is the proper sort of context to be talking about!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 24, 2014)

Wankers!


----------



## Santino (Mar 24, 2014)

I can remember quite vividly the first time I realised that a word could refer to more than one thing. It was the word 'cat', and I remember pointing to the TV and saying the word 'cat', and I suddenly understood that the cat on TV and our cat at home were both cats, but they were different cats. Twenty-eight years old, I was.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 24, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Wankers!


stewart lee fans.


----------



## Onket (Mar 26, 2014)

The TV programme was better than the thread, tbf.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 26, 2014)

Onket said:


> The TV programme was better than the thread, tbf.


Depends on the context really.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't know what the Mayor of London is


----------



## 8ball (Mar 31, 2014)

Santino said:


> I can remember quite vividly the first time I realised that a word could refer to more than one thing. It was the word 'cat', and I remember pointing to the TV and saying the word 'cat', and I suddenly understood that the cat on TV and our cat at home were both cats, but they were different cats. Twenty-eight years old, I was.


 
I liked the little routine for Russian oligarchs too. 

You know what I mean, you're all oligarchs.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 31, 2014)

You wouldn't get much dog shit in a dealer's little plastic bag though, would you Stew? You'd need loads of them.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 6, 2014)

Hogwart's Bukkake.

You're like Bobby Sands with a muckspreader.


----------



## Looby (Apr 6, 2014)

Finished already.  I've loved this series, I might watch them all again later.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Apr 6, 2014)

He looked like he was almost going to cry at points. 
I'll miss this. It's the only thing that I have been tuning in to watch on telly (though last night was actually the first night I actually watched it on an actual 'telly').


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 6, 2014)

While Andrew Graham Dixon crawls around in the dirt, in a nappy, like a hog and occasionally looks up and says, 'so, Stewart Lee. What have you been thinking about this week?'


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 6, 2014)

Catamite's Regret


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 6, 2014)

You couldn't even defrost that ham pie


----------



## Onket (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 11, 2014)

well he has stopped saying all those things now


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 11, 2014)

Dillinger4 said:


> well he has stopped saying all those things now


I wonder what he'll say in the next series


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2014)

I just remembered Stewart Lee looking fat and depressed.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 6, 2014)

He always looks fat and depressed


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 6, 2014)

That 1930s newspaper cartoon of Tarzans face has let himself go


----------



## Redeyes (Oct 9, 2014)

Just booked tickets for A Room with a Stew at the Lowry next year.


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Aye me too, present for the Mrs birthday...and it's on Valentines day!   Not that I'm tight or owt but that's good timing.


----------



## binka (Oct 10, 2014)

fucking lowry?? I remember paying £2 to watch him in bar xs in fallowfield about ten years ago. standup should be in a place where there's a bar in the same room


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2014)

Maybe that's to discourage new people from going


----------



## Looby (Oct 10, 2014)

We've just booked for Poole in April.


----------



## binka (Oct 10, 2014)

think i'll buy two tickets for valentines day and hope i have a date - if not i'll be sitting next to an empty seat getting lots of pity


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2014)

binka said:


> think i'll buy two tickets for valentines day and hope i have a date - if not i'll be sitting next to an empty seat getting lots of pity


pity's never as nice in reality as it is in your imagination. no one will think 'the poor lad'. they'll all be thinking 'he's been stood up, and not for the first time' or 'lucky girl's found someone else'.


----------



## binka (Oct 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> pity's never as nice in reality as it is in your imagination. no one will think 'the poor lad'. they'll all be thinking 'he's been stood up, and not for the first time' or 'lucky girl's found someone else'.


why are you always so mean about me? i'm quite a catch i would have thought!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2014)

binka said:


> why are you always so mean about me? i'm quite a catch i would have thought!


pity you're so rarely even fumbled.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> pity's never as nice in reality as it is in your imagination. no one will think 'the poor lad'. they'll all be thinking 'he's been stood up, and not for the first time' or 'lucky girl's found someone else'.



In which case you can open the 'passive aggressive' taps and make dark, despondent references to 'the car accident'.

Or I could go along as a back-up.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2014)

8ball said:


> In which case you can open the 'passive aggressive' taps and make dark, despondent references to 'the car accident'.
> 
> Or I could go along as a back-up.


you would be surplus to requirements.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 10, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you would be surplus to requirements.



That was aimed at binka _in response_ to your post. Your hopes for your ongoing relationship with your dominant hand are none of my concern.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2014)

binka said:


> fucking lowry?? I remember paying £2 to watch him in bar xs in fallowfield about ten years ago. standup should be in a place where there's a bar in the same room


Leicester Square Theatre.


----------



## binka (Oct 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> Leicester Square Theatre.


is that a london thing?


----------



## blairsh (Oct 10, 2014)

Got tickets to see him in Salford early next year


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2014)

binka said:


> is that a london thing?



Yes   I am going to see him there next month


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 10, 2014)

He seems to be doing something in that London most nights in between touring.


----------



## Onket (Oct 10, 2014)

binka said:


> is that a london thing?


A Leicester Square thing. Wherever they're putting that these days.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 10, 2014)

Onket said:


> A Leicester Square thing. Wherever they're putting that these days.


I wish he would come to the corn exchange in the local market town


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder. Just got tickets for January. Always a good laugh is our Stew.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 14, 2014)

just back from tonights gig - a bit hit and miss - alot of rambling - I think he was testing delivery. still a decent night out though.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2014)

Am going on Sunday so will be interested to see if it's less rambling...


----------



## youngian (Nov 14, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> That 1930s newspaper cartoon of Tarzans face has let himself go


I saw Lee after a Leicester Square gig and pointed out that one of the fat lookalikes he didn't mention was Grange Hill bully Gripper Stebson: "I know but I don't want to offend Mark Lamarr; he is Gripper"


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 14, 2014)

bagged a few of his last series DVDs last night at the gig fer free - thats the relatives Xmas presents sorted.( they will fucking hate it)


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2014)

I've stopped trying to get people to like him.  

One friend was telling me about this awful review she'd read where the journalist had walked out. 
It was that telegraph one and she seemed a bit put out when I pissed myself and told her he'd used the quotes in his publicity stuff.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 23, 2015)

A Room with a Stew. Some excellent stuff about urine and UKIP. Still laughing now. Recommended.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 23, 2015)

Got tickets for Crimbo


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 25, 2015)

I only found out about his exit soundtrack when I listened to his show on 6 recently...

PS, the in laws didnt get the DVD I snarfed at the gig. will give them a Russel howard one next time


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 25, 2015)

saw him in the week.  3 half hours of decreasing quality.


----------



## Redeyes (Feb 15, 2015)

Was ace at the Lowry last night. "Quakers, all covered in porridge... With their buckles"


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2015)

Me and the fella are going tonight - seriously fucking excited!! 

A rare night out for us - we hardly ever bloody go anywhere these days that's not our own gigs.  Gonna have a few drinkies too


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm seeing him on Friday


----------



## krink (Jun 3, 2015)

this is the first tour of his I haven't been able to afford. playing two nights in newcastle this week


----------



## Mogden (Jun 3, 2015)

Posting here to remind myself to go to the gig I have a ticket for.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Posting here to remind myself to go to the gig I have a ticket for.


I find writing things on my hand helps. It'd help bloody more than posting here 

(I've actually written *GLASSES* on mine for tonight so I remember to take them, so I can actually SEE him )


----------



## zoooo (Jun 3, 2015)

But can you read it without your glasses on?


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2015)

zoooo said:


> But can you read it without your glasses on?


I can read it with my reading glasses on yes. Then I can remember to take my distance glasses


----------



## Mogden (Jun 3, 2015)

sojourner said:


> I find writing things on my hand helps. It'd help bloody more than posting here
> 
> (I've actually written *GLASSES* on mine for tonight so I remember to take them, so I can actually SEE him )


I'm having difficulty with a few things at the moment. I've just bought a cheapish watch so I can get a better grasp of things.  I think I can set a date alarm which might be a good trick for it! 

I'd hand reminder it but I'll forget to renew the writing between now and then


----------



## sojourner (Jun 3, 2015)

Mogden said:


> I'm having difficulty with a few things at the moment. I've just bought a cheapish watch so I can get a better grasp of things.  I think I can set a date alarm which might be a good trick for it!
> 
> I'd hand reminder it but I'll forget to renew the writing between now and then


Hand write and then write a fucking massive note in brightly coloured pen and leave it in a prominent position. Sellotaped down.  I have zero memory


----------



## Eggby (Jun 3, 2015)

sojourner said:


> Hand write and then write a fucking massive note in brightly coloured pen and leave it in a prominent position. Sellotaped down.  I have zero memory



Thats a good idea, I'll often leave a note on my front door so I will see it as I leave the house - of course remembering to write the note and put it there in the first place is also a problem...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 4, 2015)

I have a man crush on SL

that is all


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 5, 2015)

"Sit down you Geordie cunt"


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 7, 2015)

Thursday or Friday, neonwilderness ?

I was disappointed with the first half on Thursday. Without spoiling, a lot of it felt like too much of a re-run of past contrived on-stage breakdowns, but not as sharply done. But it picked up in the second.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Thursday or Friday, neonwilderness ?
> 
> I was disappointed with the first half on Thursday. Without spoiling, a lot of it felt like too much of a re-run of past contrived on-stage breakdowns, but not as sharply done. But it picked up in the second.


I was there on Friday and the place was pretty full so there was quite a lot of people going in and out during the show which he used to help with the first half. There were a couple of re-used bits, but I though it was pretty good overall. I was in tears at the nationalism bit in the second half


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah, Thursday was not full and it's a poor venue for comedy in that circumstance, because the balcony's so far back anyway that you don't really hear any noise from up there.

The woman next to me had obviously been dragged along by her partner and sat twisting in her seat and audibly huffing in annoyance for most of the show. The only time I heard her laugh was at a bit that Stew then berated anyone for laughing at because it was 'kids say the funniest things' hack.  

She was pretty much his perfect audience member, in other words.


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah, it definitely works better when most of the audience gets him. He broke character when starting the second half and said it was quite hard for him to get the first half to work as it was actually going quite well (despite the movement)


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2015)

neonwilderness said:


> I was there on Friday and the place was pretty full so there was quite a lot of people going in and out during the show which he used to help with the first half. There were a couple of re-used bits, but I though it was pretty good overall. I was in tears at the nationalism bit in the second half


What country did you have? That was the bit that got me, it went on for so long I was in pain. [emoji1]


----------

